# Recommendations for where NOT to stay in La Paz



## guittarzzan

Hi everyone,

I'm about 5 years out from retirement and doing some scouting for potential future home locations. Currently, La Paz is at the top of my list even though I've never been there. On paper, it seems to be what I want. 
Anyway, we're going there in Feb to stay at an Air bnb so we can act like we're living there for a week. We'll rent a car and will be getting groceries etc so we can get a more accurate experience of the town instead of the tourist/resort kind of visit.
Anyway, I know that gang violence has been on the rise in Baja sur and I would like to know of what areas to avoid in La Paz in terms of where we choose our rental house/condo etc. We'd like to be fairly close to the malecon etc so we'll be looking in that area. I just want to get some input on if there are any areas/streets that would be good to avoid when I'm picking our place to stay. I want to get an authentic experience in La Paz, but would rather avoid areas where there's a heavy amount of drug trafficking or gang presence. 
Any helpful input you can give me would be greatly appreciated. Can't wait to check it out because it seems like a great place from my research.

thanks,
Steve


----------



## chicois8

You should probably do your scouting in August when it is 93℉ with 98% humidity, a better place to ask might be the Baja Nomad site:
BajaNomad - Powered by XMB


----------



## guittarzzan

Thanks for the nomad site tip.
I'm not worried about the heat and humidity. If I don't have to work in it, I'm fine, besides, I'll have a/c unless something goes very wrong.  
I've been to Cancun many times, Florida and also NYC in summer time so I know what heat and humidity feels like.

thank you,
Steve


----------



## RickS

Also, if your retirement window is 5 years hence, asking about 'good/bad' neighborhoods will give you today's answer but will it be the same in 2022? Potentially not.


----------



## Isla Verde

guittarzzan said:


> Thanks for the nomad site tip.
> I'm not worried about the heat and humidity. If I don't have to work in it, I'm fine, besides, I'll have a/c unless something goes very wrong.
> I've been to Cancun many times, Florida and also NYC in summer time so I know what heat and humidity feels like.
> 
> thank you,
> Steve


Steve, keep in mind that electricity rates in Mexico get very high when you keep the AC running for extended periods of time.


----------

